# Garage Floor Paint £14.99



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all, spotted that this goes on an Aldi specialbuy for £14.99 for 2.5l on Thursday 31st March. Thought it was a good deal and I will be checking it out as mine needs doing.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/light-grey-garage-floor-paint---2-5l/p/069844028311301


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

How do you make sure it sticks to the floor? I want to do mine but don't want it to peel


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

seal it first or dilute it with a bit of water, some people use pva glue first


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

klw7me said:


> seal it first or dilute it with a bit of water, some people use pva glue first


That is the worst idea, sorry to correct you.

Paint works by soaking in and creating a mechanical bond. To ensure the paint sticks the floor should be clean dry free from contamination and most important porous !!! You do not want the paint to simply sit on the surface as it will peel, so please do not use pva or any sealant when painting

I am happy to help if anyone has more questions, I work for the worlds largest paint company in technical.

Tom


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

In my experience unless it is painted then not used and not walked on which isnt going to happen it will lift in time.

I had plastic ' chequer plate design ' tiles put down on my garage floor and very pleased with the result

I bought them from www.softfloor.co.uk and for a double garage 6.5m x 4.6m cost £325


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

I guess the only issue with tiles is they need to be strong enough to support axle stands and trolley jacks. I've heard stories of plastic tiles that can be crushed under the weight of the car. 

How would you go about ensuring the floor is clean/dry enough to paint?

It's a new build garage has been there for 6 months standard concrete "self levelling" (according to the builders) floor


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom_the_great said:


> That is the worst idea, sorry to correct you.
> 
> Paint works by soaking in and creating a mechanical bond. To ensure the paint sticks the floor should be clean dry free from contamination and most important porous !!! You do not want the paint to simply sit on the surface as it will peel, so please do not use pva or any sealant when painting
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction I was just going on what I know other people have done. I am looking to seal mine first, is it best diluting the first coat with water a little or is there another way?


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

My experience is that most floor paint doesn't work in a garage. There is condensation sits on top and unless there is a perfectly sealed membrane in the concrete, damp will rise lifting the paint from below.
Two pack paint can be better.
The other problem is that once it starts to lift or wear, it looks worse than no paint.
After 20 years of trying, I am going for tiles. There are plenty that can be used for garages that will be OK for jacks etc. Even clearer ones are fine if you get a plate to use.
Another option is just to seal it and not paint. This stops the dust at least. But diluted PVA isn't really up to the job. Get something more specialist.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Doing mine soon so would be interested in peoples experiences and recommendations. 

Saw the Aldi paint but Leyland Trade floor paint is only 2 quid more at Screwfix and is well rated, and it was the deal of the day yesterday at £12 which I found at 11 o'clock last night and bought the last tin at my local, so I am going with that. 

From reading around it seems the most successful method is to put down a diluted coat of emulsion first, much like you would do with fresh plaster, to act as a primer without killing off the porosity altogether, and I have plenty of bits of emulsion that I can mix up to do the job. 

I am going to have to do mine in two sections due to having nowhere else to store everything, so it will probably be about an 80/20 split, and doing the 20% part first will allow me to see how well it works, whether a second coat is required and most importantly what the drying time is likely to be.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

In all fairness paint can be more then suitable however you have to see the limitations of single pack paint vs 2 pack etc etc... 

Unfortunately the most important part is the floor does it have a Dpm does it get damp how old is it etc etc

Also what is use of the floor and most importantly cost vs use...

In most cases the plastic jigsaw type floor mats work best. Paint wise unless it's a big high end garage paint it and expect it to lift in some places then re coat.


As for best practice when applying a first coat of the material is water based then yes dilute anything up to 20% clean water and mix well
and remember many thin coats are much better then one or two thick coats.

Hope this info is helpful
Tom


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Tom_the_great said:


> That is the worst idea, sorry to correct you.
> 
> Paint works by soaking in and creating a mechanical bond. To ensure the paint sticks the floor should be clean dry free from contamination and most important porous !!! You do not want the paint to simply sit on the surface as it will peel, so please do not use pva or any sealant when painting
> 
> ...


Akzo Nobel, been there done that :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

knightstemplar said:


> Akzo Nobel, been there done that :lol:


Close but they are maybe 3rd or 4th...


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Water based paints are sh**e.

Save your money and save up for tiles or something as all floor paint will either flake off, chip, scratch etc.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Tom_the_great said:


> Close but they are maybe 3rd or 4th...


I've worked for Akzo Nobel, PPG, Jotun, Sherwin Williams, Hempel and more over 30 years, I feel old now :doublesho


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I used the Leyland floor paint today and it went down a treat on the rear portion of my garage. Yesterday I sploshed on a very diluted coat of emulsion as a rough miscoat and then today put down the Leyland with a normal roller. Will have to see how it dries but from the look of it I may well get away with just one coat, very good quality product.

The longevity and and the robustness of the finish depends primarily on the surface and on how it will be used, in my case I have a concrete floor that creates lots of dust therefore I can be pretty confident that there is an effective dpm in place and I need a surface treatment that will seal the floor and kill the dust. In use it is highly unlikely to have a vehicle on it, the space is used primarily as a workshop and (when I recover from injury) as a work out space with mats, so I definitely think paint is my best option to seal the floor and it should stand up just fine for my purposes.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Two pack epoxy has worked well for me, but preparation is key.

Remove all grease and oil with a specialist cleaner.
Wash the floor well. 
Let the floor dry then use an acid wash / etch.
Rinse the floor again, then let it dry 100%, then paint.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've seen too many floor paints fail.

Epoxy is the way to go. I did mine 6 years ago and it's had trolly jacks, axle stands etc and not a hint of lifting.

I'm redoing my garage just now and wanted a smoother finish so I got an industrial grinder to take to top layer off and will redo epoxy. £190 for 10ltr at trade prices....but well worth it.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Perhaps you could do us a well documented thread with pics when you do it Bero, as a reference for people's future projects?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Perhaps you could do us a well documented thread with pics when you do it Bero, as a reference for people's future projects?


Sure, I'll add it to here...as long as I remember to take pictures! :lol:


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Don't paint yerslf in to a corner leaving the camera the other side of the garage!!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

My mate was almost this stupid when he did his recently. House keys, wallet & phone on the work bench at the back of the garage and painted himself out towards the door....

He took his shoes off and walked over the wet paint to retrieve them :lol:


----------

